# Blasc und das ewige Thema Vista 64 Bit



## Verius (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo Buffed Team,

ich wollte mal wieder Blasc Installieren, da ich Age of Conan Spiele, finde ich das neue Feature mit den Rohstoffen ganz gut.

Nun zum Problem, ich kann Blasc ganz normal Installiern, ob mit Admin Rechte oder nicht, ob vom FTP oder HTTP macht keinen unterschied.
Nach der Installation, taucht unten in der Tray das Blasc auf, aber ich kann nichts machen, es tut sich rein gar nicht, was kann ich tun um dieses Problem zu beheben?

Damals, hatte man ja als Lösung gesagt man solle den HTTP Client runter laden, aber dies bringt ja leider auch kein Positives ergebnis.

Bitte um Hilfe.

Gruß
Verius


----------



## Verius (7. Juni 2008)

Keiner eine Lösung????


----------



## Verius (8. Juni 2008)

Ich brauche Hilfe bitte !!!!


----------



## x3n0n (8. Juni 2008)

Es ist Wochenende, einer der Offiziellen wird sich also wahrscheinlich erst nächste Woche melden.
Schonmal versucht BLASC im Kompabilitätsmodus auszuführen?


----------



## Verius (8. Juni 2008)

Ja alles schon versucht, hatte ja gehofft das zumindest ein User einen Tipp hat, daher ja die weiteren Posts.


----------



## Verius (9. Juni 2008)

Na dann mal auf ein Neues, in der Hoffnung das Heute jemand vom Team mir Hilfe zukommen lässt.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2008)

Verius schrieb:


> Damals, hatte man ja als Lösung gesagt man solle den HTTP Client runter laden, aber dies bringt ja leider auch kein Positives ergebnis.



Der Client über die HTTP und FTP-Quelle sind identisch bzw. laden anschließend die gleichen Daten herunter. 
Deinstallier BLASC (nicht einfach nur Löschen) und installier es anschließend in ein Verzeichnis außerhalb von C:\Programme\ - Auch der Vista-Admin kann die merkwürdigen Schreibschutz-Verteilungen auf dem Ordner und innerhalb des Ordners nicht einfach so für Programme umgehen. Wir haben zZ. keine 64-Bit-Variante von Vista, um das Problem genauer zu testen.


----------



## Verius (9. Juni 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der Client über die HTTP und FTP-Quelle sind identisch bzw. laden anschließend die gleichen Daten herunter.
> Deinstallier BLASC (nicht einfach nur Löschen) und installier es anschließend in ein Verzeichnis außerhalb von C:\Programme\ - Auch der Vista-Admin kann die merkwürdigen Schreibschutz-Verteilungen auf dem Ordner und innerhalb des Ordners nicht einfach so für Programme umgehen. Wir haben zZ. keine 64-Bit-Variante von Vista, um das Problem genauer zu testen.



Ich kann Blasc Installieren wo ich will, nach der Installation startet Blasc unten im Tray und nichts passiert, ich kann weder mit Rechter noch mit Linker Maustaste was machen, nur Task Beenden hilft. Ich habe sogar das ganze UAC deaktiviert, aber Blasc will einfach nicht laufen.

Hier mal ein Bildchen von meinem Task:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verius (9. Juni 2008)

Ich kann mir gut Vorstellen das Ihr viel um die Ohren habt, aber es wäre nett wenn Ihr ab und an mal in Eurer Forum schaut und Hilfe leistet.


----------



## Verius (10. Juni 2008)

ZAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM ?! Hilfe bitte............


----------



## Ocian (10. Juni 2008)

Alles braucht seine Zeit, da Zam ein Taure spielt, kann er auch nicht Hexen.
Also ein wenig Gedult, wenn eine Lösung zu dem Problem da ist wird dir sicher geholfen, aber durch das ständige wiederholen uund Spammen erreichst du nur das Gegenteil von dem was du erreichen möchtest.


----------



## Verius (10. Juni 2008)

Er soll nicht Spielen (scherz), ich möchte nun mal Blasc wieder nutzen.


----------



## x3n0n (10. Juni 2008)

Weisst du wie oft hier Leute von buffed.de reinschauen?
Wenn also noch kein Posting da ist, liegt es wohl entweder daran dass alle böswillig versuchen dir nicht zu helfen oder daran, dass, wie ZAM schon sagte, sie im Moment keine 64-Bit Variante von Vista haben um das Problem zu testen.

Also Gedulde dich bitte etwas und pushe den Thread hier nicht hoch.


----------



## Verius (12. Juni 2008)

Wollte mal fragen ob die User vielleicht eine Idee haben, die auch Windows Vista 64 Bit nutzen, da es ja bei vielen läuft.


----------



## Cenarias (12. Juni 2008)

Verius schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen ob die User vielleicht eine Idee haben, die auch Windows Vista 64 Bit nutzen, da es ja bei vielen läuft.



eh warum wolte das anders sein als bei 32bit ich sehe da kein Unterschied ?


----------



## Verius (13. Juni 2008)

Cenarias schrieb:


> eh warum wolte das anders sein als bei 32bit ich sehe da kein Unterschied ?



Da gibt es schon einen Unterschied, wie genau kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, aber es laufen einige Sachen nicht unter Vista 64Bit, obwohl mittlerweile fast alles läuft.

Nur leider seid der neuen Version von Blasc nicht mehr, ich denke mal das da irgendwas am Programm-Code geändert wurde, anders kann ich mir das nicht Vorstellen.


----------



## B3N (14. Juni 2008)

Wir sind weiter an der Sache dran, werden aber noch etwas Zeit brauchen. Mathias war die Tage leider krank und wir mussten uns erstmal ein Vista64 System organiseren. Sobald es was neues gibt, geben wir bescheid.


----------



## Verius (14. Juni 2008)

B3N schrieb:


> Wir sind weiter an der Sache dran, werden aber noch etwas Zeit brauchen. Mathias war die Tage leider krank und wir mussten uns erstmal ein Vista64 System organiseren. Sobald es was neues gibt, geben wir bescheid.



Danke für die Info, mich wundert es halt nur das Blasc ja mal bei mir ohne Probleme lief unter Vista 64Bit, ich kann mir nur Vorstellen das da was an der Version 2.5 das Problem sein kann.

Ich habe nun alles Versucht, ob nun Router Firewall, UAC deaktiviert, im Kompatibilität Modus leider alles ohne erfolg. Ich hoffe Ihr findet da eine Lösung.


----------



## Verius (19. Juni 2008)

Mal nach oben schieb.....


----------



## Marcel1201 (19. Juni 2008)

Ich habe auch Vista 64 bit und bei mir klappt alles.

Versuch mal diese ole Abfrage auszuschalten wenn du was installieren willst fragt der immer. Ich hoffe du weißt was ich meine
ansonsten Installiere es als Administrator. (rechts klich auf die Datei und dann als Admin ausführen/installieren.

Und nicht zu vergessen schau mal in der Firewall, ob da Blasc zugelassen wird.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter

Gruß

Atarium


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Juni 2008)

Wie kann man um so ein banales Thema nur so einen Wind machen?


----------



## Verius (19. Juni 2008)

Was ist daran banal wenn ich Blasc nutzen möchte, aber es seid der neuen Version unter Vista 64 Bit nicht mehr laufen will?


----------



## Marcel1201 (20. Juni 2008)

Hi

hatte dir auch was geschrieben wie du es vielleicht hinkriegen könntest.


----------



## Verius (20. Juni 2008)

Marcel1201 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch Vista 64 bit und bei mir klappt alles.
> 
> Versuch mal diese ole Abfrage auszuschalten wenn du was installieren willst fragt der immer. Ich hoffe du weißt was ich meine
> ansonsten Installiere es als Administrator. (rechts klich auf die Datei und dann als Admin ausführen/installieren.
> ...



Ich habe ja wie schon gesagt das Komplette UAC abgeschaltet, also keinerlei Admin Abfragen mehr, meine Firewall ist nur der Router und da habe ich alles Freigegeben, aber leider ohne erfolg.


----------



## Verius (4. Juli 2008)

Das zum Thema die Leute kümmern sich darum, jetzt habe ich 2 Wochen gewartet und nichts tut sich hier, Dankeschön............


----------



## Regnor (7. Juli 2008)

Verius schrieb:


> Das zum Thema die Leute kümmern sich darum, jetzt habe ich 2 Wochen gewartet und nichts tut sich hier, Dankeschön............



Servus, wir kümmern uns natürlich um solche Probleme. Das wirklich ungünstige an der ganzen Sache ist das wir BLASC jetzt auch hier mit einer Windows Vista 64 Version testen und es funktioniert. Das macht das Fehlerfinden nicht gerade einfacher :/ 
Ist das BLASC Icon bei dir in der Taskbar BLAU oder eher ausgegraut?

Gruß Matze


----------



## Verius (7. Juli 2008)

Regnor schrieb:


> Servus, wir kümmern uns natürlich um solche Probleme. Das wirklich ungünstige an der ganzen Sache ist das wir BLASC jetzt auch hier mit einer Windows Vista 64 Version testen und es funktioniert. Das macht das Fehlerfinden nicht gerade einfacher :/
> Ist das BLASC Icon bei dir in der Taskbar BLAU oder eher ausgegraut?
> 
> Gruß Matze



Siehe Bild unten, so sieht mein Blasc Icon aus und da ändert sich auch nichts, lässt sich nur per Taskbeenden schließen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verius (12. Juli 2008)

Eine Lösung schon in sicht?


----------



## Verius (21. Juli 2008)

So langsam bin ich schon etwas enttäuscht von Euch, habe doch nun schon lange gewartet und Euch viel Zeit gegeben, leider aber bisher ohne eine Lösung.....


----------



## NeoWalker (21. Juli 2008)

Verius schrieb:


> So langsam bin ich schon etwas enttäuscht von Euch, habe doch nun schon lange gewartet und Euch viel Zeit gegeben, leider aber bisher ohne eine Lösung.....



einfach mal abwarten und kaffe trinken wird schon


----------



## Verius (28. Juli 2008)

NeoWalker schrieb:


> einfach mal abwarten und kaffe trinken wird schon



Hab nun keinen Kaffee mehr und nun?


----------



## Falbar (4. September 2008)

aaahhh, ich bin also nicht der einzige der probleme hat. seit ich den neuen rechner mit vista+64 habe funzt mein blasc nicht mehr richtig. alles läuft soweit, aber die addon-aktualisierung halt nicht. da kommt immer die meldung: verbindung zu wowace.com konnte nicht aufgebaut werden....  oder so in der art. firewl und so weiter hab ich nachgeschaut. da find ich nix. hat wer ne idee?


----------



## k4k4shi (9. September 2008)

Falbar schrieb:


> aaahhh, ich bin also nicht der einzige der probleme hat. seit ich den neuen rechner mit vista+64 habe funzt mein blasc nicht mehr richtig. alles läuft soweit, aber die addon-aktualisierung halt nicht. da kommt immer die meldung: verbindung zu wowace.com konnte nicht aufgebaut werden....  oder so in der art. firewl und so weiter hab ich nachgeschaut. da find ich nix. hat wer ne idee?



Das Problem hab ich jetzt schon ähm ewig...

Vor einiger Zeit mit XP Pro 32bit und jetzt imemrnoch mit neu aufgesetztem 64 bit Vista...
Alle Ports in Firewall und Router sind frei, neuinstallieren bringt nix und langsam weiß ich nicht mehr wo der Fehler liegen soll, das Problem ist ja sehr bekannt, wäre schön wenn einer der Admins mal dazu Stellung nimmt das manche User den WoW-Ace Server schon länger nicht mehr erreichen können...

Achja bevor mir jemand kommt mit dem C:\Programme, vergesst es BLASC liegt auf E:\ wo auch WoW ist^^

btw: Ich verfolge auch krampfhaft alle anderen Threads bezüglich dieses Problems, aber alle Lösungen waren nix ^^


----------



## EvilDivel (10. September 2008)

Also bei mir läufts unter Vista 64 Bit zu deinem Bild mit dem Icon so sieht das Icon aus wenn Blasc läd also klappt irgendwas beim laden. Ich würd noch mal deinstallieren und nach der Deinstallation nach buffed auf dem System suchen und eventuell vorhandene Blasc-Verzeichnisse löschen und dann noch mal installieren.


----------



## Dilan (13. September 2008)

Regnor schrieb:


> Servus, wir kümmern uns natürlich um solche Probleme. Das wirklich ungünstige an der ganzen Sache ist das wir BLASC jetzt auch hier mit einer Windows Vista 64 Version testen und es funktioniert. Das macht das Fehlerfinden nicht gerade einfacher :/
> Ist das BLASC Icon bei dir in der Taskbar BLAU oder eher ausgegraut?
> 
> Gruß Matze




Wundert mich auch etwas, ich Nutze auch BLASC mit Vista x64, und hatte bisher nicht den Hauch eines Problems/Fehlers.


----------



## k4k4shi (14. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Wundert mich auch etwas, ich Nutze auch BLASC mit Vista x64, und hatte bisher nicht den Hauch eines Problems/Fehlers.


Ich vermute ganz stark, dass das Problem Auftritt wegen bestimmten installierten Komponenten sei es ein Antivirus oder andere Windows-Einstellungen durch angebliche antispy Programme oder ähnliches, als Informatik Student versuch ich krampfhaft das Problem zu finden, aber selbst ohne Firewall und allen Standardeinstellungen bleibt das Problem, wäre schön wenn die Programmierer mal n Update schreiben würden, wie die Tests laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (14. September 2008)

hab auch vista x64 und läuft... sp1 installiert?


----------



## k4k4shi (14. September 2008)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> hab auch vista x64 und läuft... sp1 installiert?


Ähm Vista ohne SP1??? oh weh willst mich verarschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verius (21. September 2008)

Ich finde es echt enttäuschend wie hier der Support läuft, habe Windows Vista alles neu Installiert, sobald ich dann Blasc starte bleibt es im Task Grau und nichts tut sich.

DANKE, das man das Problem nach Wochen immer noch nicht gelöst hat !!!!!!


----------



## k4k4shi (21. September 2008)

Das Problem scheint eher die Reproduzierbarkeit dieser Probleme zu sein, leider kann man nicht genau sagen und was dafür verantwortlich ist, dass die Probleme auftreten, leider bleibt mein Problem auch weiterhin bestehen


----------



## Verius (21. September 2008)

k4k4shi schrieb:


> Das Problem scheint eher die Reproduzierbarkeit dieser Probleme zu sein, leider kann man nicht genau sagen und was dafür verantwortlich ist, dass die Probleme auftreten, leider bleibt mein Problem auch weiterhin bestehen



Ich habe gerade Blasc auf meinem Notebook Installiert, gleiche Programme, Firewall, Virenscanner und Antispy Tools und Einstellungen, alles gleich bis auf das auf dem Notebook Vista mit 32Bit läuft.


----------



## k4k4shi (21. September 2008)

Verius schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade Blasc auf meinem Notebook Installiert, gleiche Programme, Firewall, Virenscanner und Antispy Tools und Einstellungen, alles gleich bis auf das auf dem Notebook Vista mit 32Bit läuft.


Das Problem besteht ja in der Regel auch unter Vista 64, das es unter 32 Bit läuft wissen wir schon, aber danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verius (22. September 2008)

k4k4shi schrieb:


> Das Problem besteht ja in der Regel auch unter Vista 64, das es unter 32 Bit läuft wissen wir schon, aber danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich wollte damit nur sagen das es nicht an irgendwelchen Programmen liegt, da mein Notebook genau wie mein Desktop Installiert ist.
Was mich halt ziemlich ärgert ist das hier kaum Rüclmeldungen kommen.


----------



## k4k4shi (22. September 2008)

Verius schrieb:


> Was mich halt ziemlich ärgert ist das hier kaum Rüclmeldungen kommen.


Ja ärgerlich ist richtig, aber es ist schwer so ein problem zu reproduzieren zumal es bei vielen anderen normal läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verius (22. September 2008)

Dem stimme ich schon zu, aber vor ein paar Wochen kam mal eine Reaktion, dann nichts mehr, ich weis das die Leute auch noch andere dinge zu tun haben, aber wenn man so eine Software raus bringt, sollte man sich auch drum Kümmern.


----------



## k4k4shi (22. September 2008)

Verius schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich schon zu, aber vor ein paar Wochen kam mal eine Reaktion, dann nichts mehr, ich weis das die Leute auch noch andere dinge zu tun haben, aber wenn man so eine Software raus bringt, sollte man sich auch drum Kümmern.


Lass mich nicht lügen, aber ich glaube an BLASC programmieren nicht viele 2-3 Mann vllt auch ein paar mehr und es gibt einige andere Probleme wie man im Forum sieht und wenn sie sich jetzt auf das Thema versteifen würden, wäre der ganze Support und die Weiterentwicklung für andere Spiele und WotLK am Ende, das würde uns auch nix bringen.

Aber ich wäre auch froh, wenn es von ZAM mal wieder was zu hören gäbe, melde dich bitte ZAM   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2008)

k4k4shi schrieb:


> Lass mich nicht lügen, aber ich glaube an BLASC programmieren nicht viele 2-3 Mann vllt auch ein paar mehr



Am BLASC-Tool selbst: exakt Einer.


----------



## k4k4shi (22. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Am BLASC-Tool selbst: exakt Einer.


Wer oder was löst dann unsere Probleme?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2008)

k4k4shi schrieb:


> Wer oder was löst dann unsere Probleme?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Zeit. Wir nehmen Probleme immer auf, auch wenn nicht auf jeden Thread (mehrfach) geantwortet wird und analysieren es.


----------



## k4k4shi (22. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Zeit. Wir nehmen Probleme immer auf, auch wenn nicht auf jeden Thread (mehrfach) geantwortet wird und analysieren es.


Immerhin antwortest du und das bringt wenigstens etwas Hoffnung spätestens beim Erscheinen von WotLK dürftet ihr die Plugins überarbeiten müssen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verius (23. September 2008)

Ich habs zum laufen gebracht, ich habe alles an Diensten und Programmen aus dem Autostart raus genommen, so das Vista gerade noch läuft, dann habe ich Blasc Installiert und die Programme nach und nach wieder gestartet. Das einzige was sich gemeldet hat war meine Firewall um Blasc zu zulassen, aber es funktioniert jetzt, leider kann ich somit nicht sagen woran es genau lag.


----------



## k4k4shi (23. September 2008)

Na das is doch schonmal was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ähm mal eine kurze Frage an ZAM oder irgendwen der Ahnung von BLASC hat, kann es sein, dass das WoW-Ace Plugin unter bestimmten Umständen auf einen falschen Server versucht zuzugreifen und somit sagt er wäre nicht erreichbar???

Das Problem ist ja bekannt und einige haben es trotz abgeschalteter Firewalls und offener Ports, leider betrifft mich das ja auch.

Entweder versucht er krampfhaft falsche Server zu erreichen oder es muss doch noch irgendein Dienst aktiv sein der das alles blockt, aber wie wenn Windows Firewall und Norton aus sind sogar per Verwaltung über die Dienste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (23. September 2008)

k4k4shi schrieb:


> Ähm mal eine kurze Frage an ZAM oder irgendwen der Ahnung von BLASC hat, kann es sein, dass das WoW-Ace Plugin unter bestimmten Umständen auf einen falschen Server versucht zuzugreifen und somit sagt er wäre nicht erreichbar???
> 
> Das Problem ist ja bekannt und einige haben es trotz abgeschalteter Firewalls und offener Ports, leider betrifft mich das ja auch.



Ace wird den Service aus Traffic- und anderen Gründen bald nicht mehr anbieten und wechselt zu einem anderen Anbieter. Wir Vermuten das die Server deshalb mittlerweile eine Verbindungslimitierung haben und deshalb Timeouts ausgeben, wenn zuviele User gleichzeitig die Add-on-Updates nutzen.


----------



## k4k4shi (23. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ace wird den Service aus Traffic- und anderen Gründen bald nicht mehr anbieten und wechselt zu einem anderen Anbieter. Wir Vermuten das die Server deshalb mittlerweile eine Verbindungslimitierung haben und deshalb Timeouts ausgeben, wenn zuviele User gleichzeitig die Add-on-Updates nutzen.


Mhm aber dann bin ich vom Pech verfolgt seit geschlagenen 4 Monaten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja warten wir mal ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falbar (24. September 2008)

naja, wenn der automatische addon-update bald eh nicht mehr angeboten wird hat sich mein prob erledigt. schade. Blasc selber läuft ja bei mir unter vista64. alles klappt ausser halt die addon-updates. es kommt immer die meldung ... es kann keine verbindung zu wowace... blabla hergestellt werden. 
zumindest weiss ich nun das ich es gar nicht weiter versuchen brauche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke euch


----------



## k4k4shi (24. September 2008)

Falbar schrieb:


> naja, wenn der automatische addon-update bald eh nicht mehr angeboten wird hat sich mein prob erledigt. schade. Blasc selber läuft ja bei mir unter vista64. alles klappt ausser halt die addon-updates. es kommt immer die meldung ... es kann keine verbindung zu wowace... blabla hergestellt werden.
> zumindest weiss ich nun das ich es gar nicht weiter versuchen brauche
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht so schnell grundsätzlich vorbei ist es nicht mit WoW-Ace, soweit ich weiß wechselt nur der Anbieter des Dienster das heißt, der Dienst wird weiterhin verfügbar sein nur unter anderem Anbieter.

Also müsste man dann nur im Addon die Adresse des WoW-Ace Servers ändern und schon müsste alles beim Alten sein, wenn es gut läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (24. September 2008)

k4k4shi schrieb:


> Nicht so schnell grundsätzlich vorbei ist es nicht mit WoW-Ace, soweit ich weiß wechselt nur der Anbieter des Dienster das heißt, der Dienst wird weiterhin verfügbar sein nur unter anderem Anbieter.
> 
> Also müsste man dann nur im Addon die Adresse des WoW-Ace Servers ändern und schon müsste alles beim Alten sein, wenn es gut läuft
> 
> ...



Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. ;-) Wir hoffen auch..


----------



## k4k4shi (24. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. ;-) Wir hoffen auch..


Immerhin sind wir dann schonmal nicht allein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k4k4shi (28. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. ;-) Wir hoffen auch..


Mal so am Rande ZAM, weil man dich hier ja so wunderbar erreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passt sicher nicht hierher, aber nettes Interview bei Neues @ 3Sat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ich weiß etwas spät, aber fällt mir gerade mal ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das gilt auch für B3N 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es grüßt dein größtes Sorgenkind bei Vista 64 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2008)

k4k4shi schrieb:


> Mal so am Rande ZAM, weil man dich hier ja so wunderbar erreicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verius (12. November 2008)

Musste Vista neu machen und habe nun wieder das Problem das Blasc nicht laufen will, wenn ich den Task beende, kommt kurz das Konfigurationsfenster, dann isses wech, mir scheint das Blasc irgendwie Probleme mit der Verbindung zu Euch hat, das Icon bleibt Braun und nichts tut sich. Habe das auch schon so versucht wie es mal Funktioniert hatte, in dem ich Firewall und Virenscanner ausgemacht habe, aber das hilft diesmal nicht.

Wird es irgendwann mal eine 64Bit Version geben?


----------



## EvilDivel (14. November 2008)

Ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen dass es an Vista x64 liegt. Benutze ja selbst Vista Ultimate x64 und hatte noch nie Probleme mit Blasc. Ist denn die Benutzerkontensteuerung aus?


----------



## Verius (14. November 2008)

EvilDivel schrieb:


> Ich kann mir echt nicht vorstellen dass es an Vista x64 liegt. Benutze ja selbst Vista Ultimate x64 und hatte noch nie Probleme mit Blasc. Ist denn die Benutzerkontensteuerung aus?



Ja die ist aus, ist eigentlich alles sowie vorher wo es mal Lief, also Blasc treibt mich noch zum Wahnsinn. Ich dachte ja das ich das Problem gefunden hatte, aber dem war wohl nicht so, da es ja jetzt wieder nicht Funzt, dass Icon in der Taskleiste bleibt neuerdings Grau, nicht mehr Braun.


----------



## Verius (16. November 2008)

push


----------



## Verius (18. November 2008)

Das soll einer mal verstehen Blasc funktioniert jetzt wieder, keine Ahnung warum.


----------

